# mfsBSD 13 fails on PXE boot



## balanga (May 4, 2021)

In case anyone has a PXE server and uses it to boot mfsBSD, which is an excellent way to boot FreeBSD BTW, can you try the latest release? Previous releases have worked, 13 stops with:

```
panic: bio_alloc()/bio_free() mismatch
```
No idea what that means.


----------



## nomoo (Jul 12, 2021)

Same here.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 12, 2021)

You increased the "reserved memory ?"


----------



## covacat (Jul 13, 2021)

works for me
using ipxe
ipxe config file

```
#!ipxe
  initrd http://10.1.1.1/boot/13/mfbsd.iso
  kernel http://10.1.1.1/boot/memdisk
  imgargs memdisk iso raw
  boot
```
dhcpd.conf

```
option root-path "tftp://10.1.1.1/";
                if exists user-class and option user-class = "iPXE" {
                      filename "http://10.1.1.1/boot/rb.php";
                      option root-path "10.1.1.1:/wtf";
                  } elsif option client-architecture = 00:00 {
                      filename "undionly.kpxe";
                  } else {
                      filename "ipxe.efi";
                  }
```
it works on real hardware, fails on virtualbox while fetching the iso


----------



## nomoo (Jul 14, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> You increased the "reserved memory ?"


where? in bios? nope

ipxe config:


> #!ipxe
> dhcp
> initrd http://install/images/mfsbsd-13.0-RELEASE-amd64.iso
> kernel http://install/images/memdisk-5.10 iso raw
> boot


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 14, 2021)

Sometimes you have to edit this file and increase the memory size, at the top of this file, in order for the filesystem to be fully loaded into memory,









						mfsbsd/Makefile at master · mmatuska/mfsbsd
					

mfsBSD. Contribute to mmatuska/mfsbsd development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## nomoo (Jul 15, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Sometimes you have to edit this file and increase the memory size, at the top of this file, in order for the filesystem to be fully loaded into memory,


ah, MFSROOT_MAXSIZE, i've got an increased value, it is used in `makefs`.


----------



## balanga (Dec 7, 2022)

covacat said:


> works for me
> using ipxe
> ipxe config file
> 
> ...


I never managed to get anywhere with IPXE, I did spend some time reading about it but never managed to set it up.

Do you have an easy to follow guide?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 7, 2022)

Indeed , the documentation is terrible,





						iPXE - open source boot firmware        [docs]
					






					ipxe.org


----------



## balanga (Dec 7, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Indeed , the documentation is terrible,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought so too, maybe it was just me....

I got as far as:-






						iPXE - open source boot firmware        [start]
					






					ipxe.org
				




Couldn't figure out how to make any progress after that. Not looked at it for four years, but it still sounds like something I'd like to use.


----------

